# Reccomended Show Lines and Breeders?



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

I am interested in learning the show lines and pedigrees of Golden Retrievers. With my goals in mind I would appreciate any recommendations or suggestions for my research. I own show and love German Shepherds, I have been showing dogs for nine years. My husband, though he has always loved my dogs, really wants one of his favored breed. So after a couple years or so of discussion I have decided to look into getting a Show prospect Golden to add to our family. Who knows I could fall in love with them so much that I am convinced to change breeds.... I am kidding of course but our home has room for two breeds that's for sure. So I am writing to find any recommendations for good healthy show lines and breeders so I may start learning more now and make the very best decision in the future. Thank you all and I look forward to learning more about the intricacies of this affable breed.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Mirasol Goldens I'm a big fan of Yogi. (very influential sire IMHO) 

Rush-hill of course is a very present kennel in a lot of pedigrees. They have a little bit heavier coats than I like. Home Kirby, a very very influential sire. I see him in a ton of pedigrees. 


Nautilus, Nautilus Golden Retrievers - Plymouth, MA (USA) ( got their start from twin beau'd) 

twin beau'd (the foundation for a lot of show breeders today) 
http://www.twinbeaudgoldens.com/

Gold Rush----From some of the gold rush dogs I've seen, I find them a little too big, and some have the "bump" on the back of the head, (a pet peeve, I do not like) but they are certainly a kennel to pay attention to. Some amazing dogs and influential sires. 

Chuckanut Retrievers (not a big time breeder, but IMHO, Great show dogs) 

HOME

PhotoGallery


Bottom line, there are a lot of awesome breeders, and I am certainly leaving some out, and this is of my opinion, I am sure some people will disagree, but of course the standard is up to individual interpretation, and breeding excellent dogs is an art form. You might like someone's art or might not. But that is what its all about, its also why we show dogs, to display our beautiful lovely dogs, that we cherish and adore.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd get to one of the GR Club meetings in Ohio. For some reason, Ohio is loaded with WONDERFUL breeders. You just missed a huge show, the Steel Valley Cluster. If you were there, you should have gone to the golden ring and met some of the exhibitors. 

www.cvgrc.org/ 
www.grcco.org/
www.grcgt.net/
www.gpgrc.org

You will want to meet the dogs of some of these breeders so you know what you like. Us telling you isn't the same as finding what type you like. Most show goldens have good bone and coat, but there are other differences and that's something you need to see in person. I like some of the breeders listed above but a few in particular I don't like their dogs or their breeding philosophy-- so it really is a personal preference. You need to go look, meet, discuss.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome! I used to show Shepherds as well. Now I am all Golden, though I don't show them in the breed ring (other avenues such as field, obedience and I'd like to start agility). 

There are many wonderful show people on this forum. After you have been around awhile, you will see by members signature the different show dogs. I would get to know them and ask many questions. People here are very willing to help. 

Good luck in your search. Please post pictures of both your new pup and your current GSD's. There are several current and former GSD people on this board as well.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

IMO it's very hard to learn about lines without a mentor. k9data generally doesn't have all the information (health issues and/or COD) and it's really up to the owner/breeder of the dog what information is released. There are some lines where the dogs are beautiful, but doubling (or tripling, or quadrupling) up on them in a pedigree would bring about some health concerns. Not to say you need to avoid any one line completely, but a mentor would really be able to guide you based on their knowledge and experience. I would suggest (as was suggested above) that you join your local GR club.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's a link to Harborview Golden Retrievers in NE PA. Hali was one of Jennifer's puppies. 

Harborview Golden Retrievers... Welcome!

If my geography serves me correctly, you are in the vicinity of Columbus so this would be about a 4 hr. drive for you. I believe Jennifer has 2 litters being born in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for you information. I did not make it to Canfield this year. I know very sad! Anyway, thank you for the recommendations and the greetings. I have some breeders to look at now and start developing my taste for the Golden art  . 
I will gladly look up the closest club to me and talk to them about joining. I have a handler currently and don't make it to all the shows as I am finishing double degrees in Philosophy and Anthropology with a minor in Chinese. But I go to as many of the shows in my area as I can. I am planning on attending the Crown Classic and the Cardinal Cluster along with some weekend shows. I am sure I will meet many people there. 
I understand that you learn a lot more from what peers have to say about the lines than what is on the kennel websites that's why I decided to join this forum so I can learn more from the information posted here. Thank you all again. I look forward to meeting many new people and learning.
And here is a link to my new boy who is about to head out into the show scene starting this October. His dam, Charm, only needs one more major to finish she is out working on that right now and should be coming home soon! 

Crescenthills Sir You Are No Gentleman - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hali's Mom said:


> Here's a link to Harborview Golden Retrievers in NE PA. Hali was one of Jennifer's puppies.
> 
> Harborview Golden Retrievers... Welcome!
> 
> If my geography serves me correctly, you are in the vicinity of Columbus so this would be about a 4 hr. drive for you. I believe Jennifer has 2 litters being born in the next 2 weeks.


I agree with this. Jenn is an incredible resource. I also think joining the GRCA, and receiving the Golden Retriever News would be very helpful for you to get a feel for the style of golden you really like. Some of the good breeders here have equally winning, healthy, gorgeous goldens with good breed type, but are stamped with very different "looks".


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Also thank you for the recommendations on up coming litters I will enjoy looking at their development but we are not going to get one for a while yet we want to wait and make the best decision possible. That will take some learning and some time!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

This is very exciting! The wonderful world of Golden retrievers awaits you! I totally agree with the breed club, local and the GRCA are a great idea. The monthly GRCA magazine is great. You can really get a good idea of what "You" like, because really everyone has their one type they like. The list of breeders I gave, was sort of what I see in pedigrees, not necessary where I would suggest buying a puppy from  That would really be up to you. I love finding a beautiful dog that has an "obscure" pedigree, they usually have a quality that tends to be lacking in the "main stream" lines. Health is obviously the most important thing to keep in mind, the OFA and K9data might not have everything, but it is a good starting point. The mentor will fill in the rest


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Would anyone be willing to be my mentor?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to one of the GR club meetings, I provided the links. Go to the training/field days, go to the events, get to know the people- someone will be more than willing. You can have more than one person that is willing to help you.


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay will do!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's a link to a Harborview youngster.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lush-photo-harborview-sweeter-than-shine.html


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Take some time and start looking at breeders websites. There are lots of diferent styles of goldens and a whole host of colors.  If you find a basic style you are interested in then we may be able to help a little more! Best of luck in your search!!


Jennifer


----------



## Noodles (Aug 9, 2011)

So we have been talking and think we might like to adopt a golden before spreading out into showing them. How does everyone feel about this idea?


----------

